# atv plowing



## kingquad750 (Mar 24, 2015)

hi guys I'm new to the whole forum world. i just purchased an 09 king quad 750 with a custom stainless steel 66 inch plow from a gentleman on craigslist. my issue is the 66inch plow is to big for my needs. looking to do my not so big driveway and public sidewalk. id like to do the sidewalk but what size would i have to cut my plow to? I'm afraid if i cut it to the 48 inches and then when i angle it i will most likely drive over snow when turning doing my driveway or something. how do i figure out what is the biggest size i can go to while angle without tearing up the grass on each side of the walkway? would it be like 54inch or 58 inch? I'm just not sure.

any tips would be great!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Take the machine out to the sidewalk. Angle the plow and center the machine/plow on the sidewalk. Set the blade on the ground and measure how much plow overhangs into the grass. Say it's two inches on either side. Take the plow off and measure the overhang amount on either side. I would add a half inch to both sides (an extra 1" total) and remove that off both sides. So in the above scenario, you would be taking 2.5" off each side of the plow. The extra added will give you a little wiggle room.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

A 50" blade will work on a typical 4ft sidewalk it will leave you a inch or two of room . I use a 54" blade angled on a 4 ft side walk and fits perfectly edge to edge


----------



## kingquad750 (Mar 24, 2015)

thanks guys for the tips! my side walks are 60 inches wide. figured a 56 inch wide plow would be fine i tried out derekslawncare's way of figuring it out. so side walks are 60 inches and quad is 48 inches i think i will be fine with a 56inch wide plow


----------

